# your feelings about this site editing out "graphic&quot



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

*should this site edit photos ?*​
yes847.06%no952.94%


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

how do you all feel about about they way this site is editing out pictures that they deem "too graphic" ex. photos with exit /entrance holes, photos with blood. photos with the animals tounge hanging out..????????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Magnum 44270

I'm an avid hunter, and hunt every season I can get a license for. If you ever want to publish a picture in Outdoor Life, Peterson Hunting, or any of the outdoor magazines it will only be accepted if the animal has no blood, and no tongue hanging out. With a vast majority of the American public being none hunters it is in our best interest not to turn them against us. This is simple common sense. When your outnumbered ten to one it is foolish to play bully and say I will show any picture I want. That attitude will get hunting banned, and in short order. 
I spent 36 years working for wildlife. I always thought of myself as working for the American taxpayer, but for hunters first and foremost because through the 11% excise tax they are putting their money where there mouth is. As a moderator of this site I will do what I can to promote, and preserve hunting. I am one of the super moderators that agreed with everyone else to remove pictures that were counterproductive to the goals of all hunters. 
It's unlikely that your thread will convince anyone to change their mind. Certainly not me. With your attitude I will pay particular attention to your posts.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Magnum Or should is it Tom Selek? Unfortunately we live in a giant Politically Correct society as to we know that the Cows and Chickens we eat are brutally slaughtered, but in the words to non-game eating people I speak to , "Its ok because I don't see it" ...

That will speak volumes as to what kind of a populous we have become. Nature at its best, an eagle swoops down and eats a squirrel alive, that is ok to PETA but for a quick easy kill it is not. It is ok to have animals suffer from starvation, or disease, but don't you dare hunt them.

Double standards in this world are superficially disgusting, however it is sad that it must be this way. Censoring adults from adult material is just ridiculous.

Either way it is their site their rules and regulations they have the ultimate power to choose, what they want on their site. Magnum it is truly unfortunate but you can not fight city hall. Right or wrong, doesn't really matter, it is all about what you have for an opinion, and theirs is more powerful then yours.

Sorry to say that death in its forms isn't pretty, but it is 100% natural, we are all going to do it one day. So what is truly the big deal about seeing it on a hunting Page???


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

yes its their site.. its their rules, i understand this more than most.

maybe some day they will get the point, but prolly not

im sure they have heard it before, but not from me...now they have.

2 more weeks till :beer: ..i promise to be calmer then!


----------

